# Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

Redaktionell







*Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden​*
Wie der Stern berichtet, werden Rapper Bushido die Kontrollen der Polizei beim Angeln zu viel.
http://www.stern.de/lifestyle/leute...bitte-nicht-beim-angeln-stoeren--7666958.html

Abgesehen davon, dass Rap nicht so meines ist, reiht sich hier ein weiterer Musiker unter die Angler ein, da werden immer mehr bekannt:
RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten 

Witzig finde ich, wie er auf seiner Facebookseite seinen Angelschein postet, damit die WaPo Bescheid weiss, und ihn in Ruhe angeln lässt:
https://www.facebook.com/Bushido/ph...80079817454/10154802385867455/?type=3&theater

Wird wohl die WaPo wenig beeindrucken.

Ob die jetzt evtl. sogar gezielt mehr nachgucken???

Interessant fand ich auch die Reaktion der Fans von Bushido, als die mitbekamen, dass er angelt:


> _Bushido beim Rentnersport?
> 
> Seine Leidenschaft für den Angelsport löst bei seinen Fans unterschiedliche Reaktionen aus. Die einen finden es "cool", andere wundern sich, warum der Rapper einem "Rentnersport" nachgehe._



Und dann zum Thema "gute Recherche" bei den Kollegen vm Stern. 

Die veröffentlichen zu diesem Foto von Bushidos Facebookseite den Text:


> _Auf Facebook veröffentlichte der Rapper im September Fotos von sich beim Angeln an der Ostküste der USA und hielt stolz einen gefangenen Wolfsbarsch (auch Loup de Mer genannt) in der Hand_








Meine Vermutung: 
Der Kollege war weder Fischbiologe noch Angler!


Davon ab:
Wieder kommt so über einen prominente Musiker Angeln in die breiten Medien.

Gut so.

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Redaktionelle Erweiterung 22.10.2017*

Jetzt gehts auch durch die BILD:
*Bushido, Sido und Co. | Dieses Hobby ist so gar nicht gangster*
http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/leu...-ist-so-gar-nicht-gangster-53605066.bild.html

Durch den einen Artikel über angelnde Rapper haben die mehr Nichtanglern klar gemacht, wie positiv Angeln ist, als alle Verbände zusammen in den letzten 5 Jahren hinbekommen haben - ganz ohne Schützergedönse.



> _in der Landschaft entspannen, eins sein mit der Natur, sich in Geduld üben
> .......
> Dabei ist der Sport für Marteria mehr als bloß Prahlerei, wer den dicksten Fisch fängt. Sein Vater, ein Seemann, brachte ihm das Angeln bei.
> In einem Interview im Mai sagte der Rapper, der mit bürgerlichen Namen Marten Laciny heißt, das Angeln habe ihm sogar geholfen, von Alkohol und Drogen wegzukommen [_


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Ich wette, die Jungs sind jetzt schwer beeindruckt und lassen ihn in Ruhe... |rolleyes
Davon ab ist der Herr Journalist auch nicht wirklich Fischesser...  Aber immerhin hat er die Bezeichung Wolfsbarsch richtig ins Französische übersetzt... |uhoh:


----------



## renrök (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Muss man diesem Spacken hier auch noch eine Plattform geben#d


----------



## RonTom (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



renrök schrieb:


> Muss man diesem Spacken hier auch noch eine Plattform geben#d




Sehe ich genauso... Der ist eher eine Schande für uns Angler.


----------



## Michael.S (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Was heute Rap ist nannte man früher Stottern aber das war wenigstens heilbar |rolleyes


----------



## DrDosenbier (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Leute, der Mann hatte eine harte Kindheit, aufgewachsen in den Favelas von Lichtenrade.


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



renrök schrieb:


> Muss man diesem Spacken hier auch noch eine Plattform geben#d




Ausser das ich euch hier völlig recht gebe, muss man bedenken das er auf Seiten der Angler steht. Nö er steht nur auf seiner Seite. Das ist aber ein anders Thema und gehört nicht hier ins AB.

Ontopic:

Ja er muss genauso kontrolliert werden wie jeder andere auch. Hier geht es auch nicht nur um die Marke, sondern auch um Einhaltung der Regeln. Schonzeit, Maß und natürlich Respekt dem Fisch gegenüber.


----------



## Damyl (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Na wenn der Herr nicht gestört werden will, sollte die WAPO das respektieren. 
Am besten sollte er vorher dort anrufen und bescheid geben wann er angeln geht. 

Mannoman.....nimmt der Typ sich wichtig


----------



## Darket (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

"Favelas von Lichtenrade" ich schmeiß mich weg!:q

Dass der von der WaPo so oft kontrolliert wird, ist aber spannend. Da der nach meiner Kenntnis seinen Lebensmittelpunkt hier in Berlin hat, irritiert das dahingehend, dass die an mir eigentlich immer stoisch vorbei dampfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Hier geht es auch nicht nur um die Marke, sondern auch um Einhaltung der Regeln. Schonzeit, Maß und natürlich Respekt dem Fisch gegenüber.


Echt? 
Das gibts bei uns eher selten.

Nur nachtangeln und hältern oder lebender Köfi sind die am gucken, wenn die mal mehr sehen wollen als den Fischereischein. 

Hatte auch schon mehrmals, dass die nicht mal Erlaubniskarte kontrollierten, sondern nur Fischereischein (WaPo)..

Davon ab:
Interessant, wie jeder, der in der Öffenltichkeit steht, seine Hater hat..

War auch schon beim Rammstein-Sänger so ....


----------



## Hafenschlick (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Kann ich alles nicht nachvollziehen, meine Fangquote entspannt mich nun wirklich nicht  :vik:


----------



## Damyl (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Darket schrieb:


> "Favelas von Lichtenrade" ich schmeiß mich weg!:q
> 
> Dass der von der WaPo so oft kontrolliert wird, ist aber spannend. Da der nach meiner Kenntnis seinen Lebensmittelpunkt hier in Berlin hat, irritiert das dahingehend, dass die an mir eigentlich immer stoisch vorbei dampfen.



Dann reiss denen gegenüber mal eine grosse Klappe auf. Vielleicht beehren sie dich dann öfter


----------



## Ørret (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Ganz schlechte Werbung für unser Hobby der Typ


----------



## Damyl (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Interessant, wie jeder, der in der Öffenltichkeit steht, seine Hater hat..
> 
> War auch schon beim Rammstein-Sänger so ....


Nicht das dein Blutdruck wieder steigt. Zum Glück bist du da ja anders... :q


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Ørret schrieb:


> Ganz schlechte Werbung für unser Hobby der Typ



Anis Ferchichi, wie Bushido mit bürgerlichem Namen heißt,

Sehe ich auch so, aber hier geht es um Kontrollen der Wapo und dem Vorbestraften.

Er wohnt bei mir um die Ecke.... 




Betrug
Steuerhinterziehung
https://www.morgenpost.de/vermischt...aehrung-Bushido-zu-Haftstrafe-verurteilt.html

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/just...trafbefehl-der-berliner-justiz-a-1075396.html


----------



## daci7 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Darket schrieb:


> "Favelas von Lichtenrade" ich schmeiß mich weg!:q
> 
> Dass der von der WaPo so oft kontrolliert wird, ist aber spannend. Da der nach meiner Kenntnis seinen Lebensmittelpunkt hier in Berlin hat, irritiert das dahingehend, dass die an mir eigentlich immer stoisch vorbei dampfen.



... wenn der Typ mit seinen Kollegen am Wasser steht wird der bestimmt nicht kontrolliert weil die WaPo nach Schwarzanglern sucht.
Wahrscheinlich haben die Beamten einfach nur Schiss, dass da grad jemand versenkt wurde :q

Aber der gute Mann kennt sich ja damit aus vollkommen zu Unrecht vam Staatsapparat drangsaliert zu werden.
:q


----------



## Zanderhunter66 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Wenn man solch ein Image hat wie dieser Rapper, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern wenn man öfter kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Franky (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Naja, ist wohl nicht nur das "Image"...


----------



## Purist (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Interessant an der Meldung ist höchstens, dass er angelt, aber sonst?

Wo ist eigentlich die Meldung, dass der Insektenbestand um mehr als drei Viertel gesunken ist? Klar, die Meldung kommt von Naturschützern, hat aber gewiss nicht nur Auswirkungen auf die Vogelbestände, sondern auch direkt auf Fische.
Das ist relevanter als ein Multimillionär, der glaubt, er könne in Deutschland an Recht und Gesetz vorbei leben. Den soll die Wapo so oft kontrollieren, wie es ihnen Spaß macht.


----------



## W-Lahn (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Purist schrieb:


> Interessant an der Meldung ist höchstens, dass er angelt, aber sonst?
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich die Meldung, dass der Insektenbestand um mehr als drei Viertel gesunken ist? Klar, die Meldung kommt von Naturschützern, hat aber gewiss nicht nur Auswirkungen auf die Vogelbestände, sondern auch direkt auf Fische.
> Das ist relevanter als ein Multimillionär, der glaubt, er könne in Deutschland an Recht und Gesetz vorbei leben. Den soll die Wapo so oft kontrollieren, wie es ihnen Spaß macht.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332401


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Purist schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die Meldung, dass der Insektenbestand um mehr als drei Viertel gesunken ist?



Anglerlatein und Sonstiges - eignet sich eben nicht zur Verbandsschelte und hätte was mit Umwelt- und Artenschutz zu tun, was sich wiederrum nicht mit Boardpolitik verträgt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Offtopic an:


Purist schrieb:


> Interessant an der Meldung ist höchstens, dass er angelt, aber sonst?
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich die Meldung, dass der Insektenbestand um mehr als drei Viertel gesunken ist? .


Eben, denn das hier ist ein *Angler*forum!

Dennoch ist das mit den Insekten (obwohl es NIX mit Angeln zu tun hat), nicht gelöscht, sondern aus dem Bereich Angeln Allgemein (wo es nun definitiv nicht hingehört) in den Bereich Sonstiges geschoben worden.

Für Leute mit hauptsächlichem Interesse an Naturschutz empfehle ich Foren von BUND, NABU und Konsorten..

Das hier bleibt ein Anglerforum.

Und was das Offtopic mit den Insekten hier sollte?

Nunja....

Offtopic aus


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dennoch ist das mit den Insekten (obwohl es NIX mit Angeln zu tun hat)



Eben so wenig, wie z.B. Fliegenfischen mit Insekten zu tun hat.  
Aber für Leute, die einfache Zusammenhänge brauchen, ist das schon zu viel. |wavey:


----------



## daci7 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an:
> 
> Eben, denn das hier ist ein *Angler*forum!
> 
> ...



Naja ... man könnte auch argumentieren, dass das Insektensterben wesentlich mehr Einfluss auf unser Hobby hat und haben wird als alle Verbände in D zusammen. Und wesentlich mehr als irgendein hipper Gangster der sich über die WaPo aufregt...
|kopfkrat


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

@daci7
Ja, kann man selbstverständlich! 
Aber bitte im dafür vorgesehenen Thema:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=332401 

Danke.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Egal ob man seine Musik mag oder nicht, 
aber eins geht gar nicht:
Wenn in der Nachbarschaft es merkwürdige Jugendliche gibt, die  extrem viel Party machen, und die Eltern nie da sind. 
Bushido hat vollkommen Recht, dass er inzwischen die Polizei ruft, besonders da er ja immerhin  schon einmal  um Ruhe gebeten hat.
Womöglich hören diese komischen Jugendliche bei den Partys sogar Bushido!! Nein, das geht gar nicht .... 

Angler benötigen nachts ihre Ruhe und Erholung, damit sie tags konzentriert am Wasser sind. Oder aber brauchen die Restnacht zur Erholung nach dem Nachtangeln.
Und am Wasser brauchen sie zur Konzentration ihre Ruhe und Ungestörtheit.

Aber warum muss das denn wieder eine Privatperson machen?!
Wieder macht eine Privatperson die Arbeit für die organisierte Sport- und  Angelfischer und ihrer versagenden Verbände.
*Offensichtliches VERSAGEN der VERBÄNDE und der VERBANDITEN!!*
Diese müssen dafür sorgen, dass Angler tags und nachts unbehelligt sind und Ruhe haben!
Konkrete Vorschläge, wie die Verbände das umsetzen könnten, schweben mir da schon vor.

Ich habe schon wieder Blutdruck bei dem Versagen der Verbände und ihrer Verbanditen ....


----------



## Leech (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



renrök schrieb:


> Muss man diesem Spacken hier auch noch eine Plattform geben#d



Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der fehlende Angelschein nicht der einzige Grund ist, warum grade ER ständig kontrolliert wird. Er ist jetzt ja kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. #d


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Finde ich gut. Als Musiker steckt da auch, gerade im Rap, ein Image hinter. Aber auch diese Person hat Bedürfnisse. Er daddelt ja auch gern WOW in seiner Freizeit und baut sich so seine Zielgruppen immer auf und erreicht diese auch. Im Gegensatz zur Politik und Verbänden.

Bushido könnte an einem Tag, mit einem Post, mehr fürs Angeln in der Außendarstellung tun als alle Schlipsträger mit Konzept. Und seine Posts kommen nicht aus dem Blumenland, die werden bei Organisationen, die sich gegen das Angeln stellen, klar ankommen.

Wenn er gegen etwas Mobilisiert, auch gegen gewisse Spendenkonstrukte, das Knallt das und der Mainstream dreht sich ganz schnell, weil die Kids da eine Waffe sein können.

Anstelle dies zu nutzen sind ja wieder einige Etiketten und Moralaposten mit Nebenkriegsschauplätzen beschäftigt. Aber gut, ihr seid halt Aalglatt.......



Leech schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass der fehlende Angelschein nicht der einzige Grund ist, warum grade ER ständig kontrolliert wird. Er ist jetzt ja kein unbeschriebenes Blatt. #d



Jeder Kontrolleur, der gerne in die Zeitung will, jeder geltungsbedürftige Mensch, nutzt diese Chance um einen Mensch wie Bushido zu kontrollieren. Das löst doch sofort Mediale Aufmerksamkeit aus.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



> Jeder Kontrolleur, der gerne in die Zeitung will, jeder geltungsbedürftige Mensch, nutzt diese Chance um einen Mensch wie Bushido zu kontrollieren. Das löst doch sofort Mediale Aufmerksamkeit aus.




Ja, die regionalen und zunehmend die überregionalen Medien quellen über mit den Fotos, gar Selfies, selbstdarstellender mediengeiler Polizisten, wie sie gerade prominente Autofahrer und auch Angler kontrollieren.
Besonders die Geschichten und Fotos des Wiedersehens nachts, wenn sie als Polizei dann von den VIPs gerufen werden, weil komische Jugendliche Partys feiern und gar Musik von Bushido hören, sind penetrant!
Lassen kaum Raum in den Medien für wirklich wichtiges, z.B. der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände, was auch der Grund ist, dass keine stattfindet.


----------



## oberfranke (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Redaktionell
> *
> Und dann zum Thema "gute Recherche" bei den Kollegen vm Stern.
> 
> ...


* Wer das für nen Loup der Mer hält sollte nicht nur kontrolliert werden.​ :q​ ​ ​ ​*


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ja, die regionalen und zunehmend die überregionalen Medien quellen über mit den Fotos, gar Selfies, selbstdarstellender mediengeiler Polizisten, wie sie gerade prominente Autofahrer und auch Angler kontrollieren.
> Besonders die Geschichten und Fotos des Wiedersehens nachts, wenn sie als Polizei dann von den VIPs gerufen werden, weil komische Jugendliche Partys feiern und gar Musik von Bushido hören, sind penetrant!
> Lassen kaum Raum in den Medien für wirklich wichtiges, z.B. der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Verbände, was auch der Grund ist, dass keine stattfindet.



Frag doch mal Fußballer, wie oft sie für eine Kontrolle angehalten werden um danach ein Autogramm abzuhaschen, ein Foto oder dergleichen.

Der Rest deines Posts ist mir schon wieder zu Wirr.


----------



## oberfranke (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Anonsten - Der hat nen Angelschein- wohl ne Angelkarte er möchte angeln und er darf angeln. Also was sollen diese "verschärften" Kontrollen?   

 Ich bin sicher kein Fan von ihm, das ist aber ein ganz anderes Thema.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Frag doch mal Fußballer, wie oft sie für eine Kontrolle angehalten werden um danach ein Autogramm abzuhaschen, ein Foto oder dergleichen.
> 
> Der Rest deines Posts ist mir schon wieder zu Wirr.



Ehrlich? Ist das so bei dir da oben so?


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Ich finde es gut das er angelt....
Und natürlich geht ihm das auf den Sack wenn bei angeln ihm die WaPo ihm kontrolliert, er ärgert sich halt wenn er auch am Wasser nicht von den Jungs in Ruhe gelassen wird...Denke das es eh nur ein Zufall war und nicht gezielt und da holt ihm schon wieder die Vergangenheit ein wo man sich auch drüber ärgern kann...
Wer wird schon gerne kontrolliert auch ohne was zu verbergen... Ich habe es auch nicht gerne wenn die mich im Strassenverkehr rauswinken...

Powert nicht so auf den Jungen ab wegen seiner Vergangenheit...
Ich denke, auch er hat dazu gelernt...

#h Thomas...


----------



## Lajos1 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Powert nicht so auf den Jungen ab wegen seiner Vergangenheit...
> Ich denke, auch er hat dazu gelernt...
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Auch schlechte Sachen haben einige gute Vorteile  ...


----------



## phirania (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Und alle hier haben eine Lupenreine Weste....|rotwerden :q
Wer werfet den ersten Stein...:m
Oder wer hat mehr Leichen im Keller.?|kopfkrat


----------



## hans albers (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

gähn... 

was für eine langweilige  und inhaltstleere meldung.


wen interessiert eigentlich bushido..??  |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



hans albers schrieb:


> gähn...
> 
> was für eine langweilige  und inhaltstleere meldung.



Danke, dass Du dennoch mit diskutierst ..


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Egal ob man seine Musik mag oder nicht,
> aber eins geht gar nicht:
> *Wenn in der Nachbarschaft es merkwürdige Jugendliche gibt, die  extrem viel Party machen, und die Eltern nie da sind.
> Bushido hat vollkommen Recht, dass er inzwischen die Polizei ruft, besonders da er ja immerhin  schon einmal  um Ruhe gebeten hat.
> ...




Die Vorgeschichte liegt etwas anders... Herr B. penstriert seine Nachbarn extrem. Die daraufhin per Gericht gewonnen haben. Nicht genehmigte Bauten wie Pool usw. 
Jetzt will er sich rächen. Der arme.....

u.n.v.m.... dn willst du auch nicht als Nachbarn haben.

Wusste gar nicht das du so viel über seine Nachbarn weißt als Bayer...


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das du so viel über seine Nachbarn weißt als Bayer...




Steht im verlinkten Artikel ...bis auf die mgl. Musikauswahl der Jugendlichen;
würde so manchem hier anstehen, erst diesen zu lesen und dann sich zu äußern ...


aber dennoch zu meinem Beitrag:

wer Satire nicht erkennt, den holt Ironie ein 

und so ergötzt sich der, der die Satire erkennt, an der Satire 
und
der, der sie schrieb an dem, der die Satire nicht erkennt


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Steht im verlinkten Artikel ...bis auf die mgl. Musikauswahl der Jugendlichen;
> würde so manchem hier anstehen, erst diesen zu lesen und dann sich zu äußern ...
> 
> 
> ...





Ich verstehe nun deine Punkte... 
Du bist nun auf meiner Ignorliste.


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nun deine Punkte...
> Du bist nun auf meiner Ignorliste.



na also #6 :
das war ja nicht schwer, meinen Beitrag als Satire zu erkennen |rolleyes
und sicherlich hast du auch schon das Eingangsposting nachgelesen 

Na da wird mir aber dein ewiger Hinweis darauf, dass ich Bayer bin aber fehlen ... schade doch ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Und ab hier ist Schluss mit dem persönlichen Gedrisse.
Anweisung, keine Bitte.
Und nicht zu diskutieren


----------



## phirania (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Find ich trotzdem geil:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...-angeln.html&usg=AOvVaw3pwoaf4Ur6xvWoqvrEP_jd


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Eben - angeln hilft entspannen ;-)

Haben ja andere auch schon gemerkt.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> RAMMSTEIN - Sänger Lindemann: Besser Angeln als zum Therapeuten


----------



## Toni_1962 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Jeder Promi der angelt und offen und öffentlich dazu steht und das vernünftig, ist zunächst für unser Hobby Angeln ein Werbeträger.


----------



## Damyl (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Hier ist vielleicht die Erklärung warum er so oft kontrolliert wird.
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...n-sido-und-bushido-keine-fische-a-806799.html


----------



## mascanho (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Naja, Bushi Angelt offensichtlich schon ewig...aber gut ausgesehen hat der noch nie.
Das ist Übrigens auch ein Wolfsbarsch:vik:


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Er hat auch ein eigenes Fischrestaurant, einen Fischhandel, reist mehrmals im Jahr um die Welt auf der Jagd nach Meeresfisch und Co.!

Das ist ein richtiger Angler, unterschätzen hier viele vielleicht.


----------



## daci7 (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



mascanho schrieb:


> Naja, Bushi Angelt offensichtlich schon ewig...aber gut ausgesehen hat der noch nie.
> *Das ist Übrigens auch ein Wolfsbarsch*:vik:


Ahhhh! Ein sogenannter Lump der Meere! |znaika:


Damyl schrieb:


> Hier ist vielleicht die Erklärung warum er so oft kontrolliert wird.
> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/gese...n-sido-und-bushido-keine-fische-a-806799.html





> In Deutschland ist Angeln eine komplizierte, weil bürokratische  Angelegenheit. Ohne Angelschein geht gar nichts. Der Fischereischein ist  eine Bescheinigung, die dem Inhaber erlaubt, in Deutschland zu angeln.  Voraussetzung dafür ist eine bestandene Fischerprüfung. Wer gegen diese  Bestimmungen verstößt, bekommt Ärger. So steht es im Strafgesetzbuch,  Paragraph 293, Fischwilderei.


Und das hier im Spiegel ist mMn übrigens erstens schlecht recherchiert (ok ist halt ausm Spiegel) und zweitens echt schlechte Werbung.
Da lob ich mir doch das Buch, das ich letztens erst irgendwo verlinkt hab. 
Zitat (erster Satz des Buches)


> Angeln ist leicht und macht Spaß.


:m


----------



## DrDosenbier (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er hat auch ein eigenes Fischrestaurant, einen Fischhandel, reist mehrmals im Jahr um die Welt auf der Jagd nach Meeresfisch und Co.!
> 
> Das ist ein richtiger Angler, unterschätzen hier viele vielleicht.



Richtiger Angler; ja. Richtiger Gangster, nein!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (21. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Richtiger Angler; ja. Richtiger Gangster, nein!



Und was hat das jetzt hiermit zu tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

*Redaktionelle Erweiterung 22.10.2017*

Jetzt gehts auch durch die BILD:
*Bushido, Sido und Co. | Dieses Hobby ist so gar nicht gangster*
http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/leu...-ist-so-gar-nicht-gangster-53605066.bild.html

Durch den einen Artikel über angelnde Rapper haben die mehr Nichtanglern klar gemacht, wie positiv Angeln ist, als alle Verbände zusammen in den letzten 5 Jahren hinbekommen haben - ganz ohne Schützergedönse.



> _in der Landschaft entspannen, eins sein mit der Natur, sich in Geduld üben
> .......
> Dabei ist der Sport für Marteria mehr als bloß Prahlerei, wer den dicksten Fisch fängt. Sein Vater, ein Seemann, brachte ihm das Angeln bei.
> In einem Interview im Mai sagte der Rapper, der mit bürgerlichen Namen Marten Laciny heißt, das Angeln habe ihm sogar geholfen, von Alkohol und Drogen wegzukommen [_


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rapper Bushido will nicht mehr beim Angeln von der WaPO kontrolliert werden*

Das halt ich damit auch für eher richtig ;-)))


DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Richtiger Angler; ja. Richtiger Gangster, nein!


----------

